# Howdy from NY!



## Charlie Rider (Nov 22, 2021)

After a 10 year layoff and two kids, I'm getting back to this sport. I was an intermediate that enjoyed blues and blacks. but I'm sure my technical and physical skills went downhill since I last put on a board.

To that end, I just purchased a new board! A Lib Tech Cold Brew 161--a beginner-ish board that could handle both icy conditions and some powder if I every make it out West. At 6' and 175 lbs, I'm having a little buyers remorse in that I should have gotten the 157s. But whatevs...I think I'm splitting hairs.

Hope to see you all here and on the slopes!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome back...ehh give it a bit of time, the 161 will be perfect for 175#.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

So this is weird but I was totally expecting you to be my brother. He aint got kids or a lib tech though. Welcome to the forum other Charlie.


----------



## Charlie Rider (Nov 22, 2021)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> So this is weird but I was totally expecting you to be my brother. He aint got kids or a lib tech though. Welcome to the forum other Charlie.


If your brother wants a kid, I have two to choose from.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Charlie Rider said:


> If your brother wants a kid, I have two to choose from.


Two of my 3 kids I have to thank for getting me even started...at 44. The youngest was a pow hound since day1 and she became my excuse for going every week, getting me to do crazy stuff and continues to get me on the snow...this winter will be via her sled/snowmobile for some BC laps.


----------



## Charlie Rider (Nov 22, 2021)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Two of my 3 kids I have to thank for getting me even started...at 44. The youngest was a pow hound since day1 and she became my excuse for going every week, getting me to do crazy stuff and continues to get me on the snow...this winter will be via her sled/snowmobile for some BC laps.


That’s awesome 🤙. Whatever that helps us to keep us young!


----------

